# Stop Accueil Camping-Car 2010



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;










I usually post about this every year. Here is the updated information for 2010.....

"Stop Accueil Camping-Car". This scheme is ideal if you fancy a change from aires, but don't want to pay full campsite prices.

The good news is prices have been frozen and are the same as 2009 

Basically it is a list of 500+ campsites throughout France that have signed an agreement to provide a decent overnight pitch for a motorhome and 2 adults at a set reduced price.
The price depends on the star rating of the site and is valid all year...

2** sites - €8.50 per night
3*** sites - €10.50 per night
4**** sites - €13.50 per night

This tariff gives you a level pitch with proper acces to fresh and waste water and chemical toilet disposal for a motorhome and 2 persons. Children up to 7 are free and each additional person costs €1.
You must arrive after 1800hrs and depart by 1000hrs the following day to qualify for the reduced price.

You can download and print off a free brochure (36 pages) with handy maps and lists of sites participating in the scheme in Dept order >>HERE<<
Or if the download is a little large then view the participating sites online, >>HERE<< and select the req'd dept.

A further note....
The 2010 Aires book (Guide Officiel Aires de Services Camping-car) is not available yet but If you have the 2009 Aires book look out for listed sites with two red circles with 'S' and 'A' printed within them, this indicates the site is participating in the scheme. In editions before 2009 it was highlighted by a red and white 'smiley' logo.

It might be worth keeping an eye out for the stop Accueil logo at campsites while you're away.....







could save you a few €s.

Bonnes Vacance.

Pete.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Pete,
That looks very interesting. Does one need to be a member of anything, or pay anything in advance to use this scheme? I will be looking at this in more detail to see how it might save us a few yo yos in April as we would be in a position to plan a campsite stop which we would plan every four or five days.

Thanks again

Ca


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I realise that there may be something in the 36 pages of info, but is this based on " on spec" availability ?
I am quite happy to roll up after 6.00 pm, if I know that a pitch will be available i.e. one that I have been able to book.
If there are no pitches available, it's a little late to go looking for an alternative aire - especially at busy times.

Any experiences to go by , please ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As far as i'm aware, there is no obligation to be a member of any club or scheme to qualify, you just need to present yourself at a campsite participating in the scheme and displaying the logo and ask for a 'stop-accueil' pitch.

I doubt theres any guarantee of pitch availability, I wouldn't think a commercial site is going to leave any pitches free for the scheme if there are customers (caravans?) waiting and willing to pay the full price for a pitch so on that basis I would have an alternative option (aire?) up my sleeve just in case, especially in high season.



Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks Pete.

Shame that the full address of all "S.A" 's within the Dept doesn't all show on one page. Cut and Paste necessary.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

can you use them in high season ie school holidays ?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

stephenpug said:


> can you use them in high season ie school holidays ?


I was wondering that myself, it appears so "The price depends on the star rating of the site and *is valid all year... "*


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I just thought that I would give this thread a little airing again, now that 'French' season is well under way.

We used this scheme just once in France, but it was well worthwhile. On Ile d;Oleron we stayed in the Camping Le Grand Village Plage, a municipal site. It cost just nine euro for a pitch and use of the facilities, without EHU, Even though the sign said arrive after 6pm and leave before 10am, we were told that we didn't have to stick rigidly to these times as it was fairly quiet. 

What great value it was. No joining fee, buying a book or card, or subscription. 

Thanks Peejay for bringing it to our attention in the first place.

Ca


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder Ca but it would seem that the website is no longer there.

http://www.ffcc.fr/

does not seem to exist any longer. Anyone else have any luck?

JohnW


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Thanks JohnW,
I was begining to think it was me. No contact to either link.

Bill


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

Perhaps this website will assist. Used Stop-Accueil last year at Binic, lovely site. Madame was very relaxed about the rules, it's the Gallic way, _n'est-ce pas_!

http://www.rhuys.com/userfiles/file/Stopcampingcar2008.pdf


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been on the link to the stop accuiel web site, the server is off the air and has been for 2 days now.

Wanting to download the participating campsites.

If anyone has the list would be grateful if you could pm me and if possible email me a copy.

Steve


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> I have been on the link to the stop accuiel web site, the server is off the air and has been for 2 days now.
> 
> Wanting to download the participating campsites.
> 
> ...


I think I have the download on another laptop, which will be back in the house next week, if so, I will try to get it into this thread. I didn't bring it to France after all, but there was a good big notice of the scheme in the campsite that we used. We only did four nights on sites during the month in France.

Ca


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> I have been on the link to the stop accuiel web site, the server is off the air and has been for 2 days now.
> 
> Wanting to download the participating campsites.
> 
> ...


I managed to download it. Have shared it at the link below. Link will expire in 5 days.

files.me.com/aidanmack/lnnasn


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Think that this is worth a bump for any of our newer members or those who are planning their holliers around now!

Ca


----------

